

The Boston Ruby Group will be streaming live via Google Hangouts on Air - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/ruby/2012/06/11/bostonrb-goes-live.html

======
Slackwise
Hangouts "On Air" is such a fantastic technology, and content creators are
just starting to discover it. It truly is the "killer app" for Google+ as well
as YouTube, and I honestly can't wait to see how people end up using it.

I personally didn't think much of it until I started running into various
people and groups hosting sessions. For instance, just this past Tuesday, the
Transit of Venus was occurring, and a group of professional astronomers[1]
hooked up multiple camera feeds from powerful telescopes, and discussed all
sorts of topics in science, and took questions from viewers.

It started gaining viewers until one of the casters was pulled off for an
interview by the Guardian, and then Natalie Villalobos [2], one of the Google+
Community Managers showed up, and just started chatting with the guys about
how the Hangout is going, and how popular it is, as well as her personal
interests in astronomy, etc [3].

It was informal, informative, and the first example of compelling usage for
the "On Air" feature I have witnessed. I can only imagine many more good
things come out.

[1]: <http://youtu.be/t79iec2b-3M>

[2]: <https://plus.google.com/109895887909967698705/about>

[3]: <http://youtu.be/t79iec2b-3M?t=2h34m59s>

~~~
bcardarella
I'm really excited about Hangouts "On Air". I think there are a bunch of
things I would change if I could. For example, I think the stream to YouTube
itself should only show the focuses stream and not all of the multi-channels.
I would also like to see the max number of connections in the hangout
increased. An API would be awesome so I can generate Hangouts from a script.

After some more experience with running BostonRB's meeting over hangouts I'll
follow up with a blog post on what we have liked and what pain points we've
had.

------
ralphos
I attended the last meet up in Boston whilst visiting and I have to say this
Ruby group is pretty special. I will, for sure, be watching via Hangouts when
it goes live!

